# Cool Video- Erector Set Walking Beam Engine



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 2, 2018)

I have a good friend on Google+ https://plus.google.com/u/0/108774772276210693588
he makes cool steam engines and other stuff
in this video he built a walking beam engine from a vintage erector set he found at a swap meet.
enjoy!


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 3, 2018)

Reminds me of my old set, I remember the shapes of some of those pieces, and that old blue induction motor with the cheezy gearbox- I played with (and got my finger stuck in) that thing for hours.  I believe I used it to power my snail centrifuge- LOL don't ask, many snails were sacrificed in the quest for knowledge
Mark
ps some of those pieces were razor-sharp, you could never market something like that now


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 3, 2018)

YUPP they sure cut good. Nuts and bolts that never tighten up. And there never was enough pieces to finish what YA started. But I still have mine in its original box. With my James bond astin Martin car. And Jim west belt buckle gun. Ah the memories.


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 3, 2018)

We had great toys, toys that could maim, cut, electrocute, poison, burn, cause compound fractures- how did we survive? 
OH remember sixfinger? "sixfinger sixfinger man alive, you'll wonder how you ever got along with five"  LOL


----------



## vtcnc (Jan 21, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> Reminds me of my old set, I remember the shapes of some of those pieces, and that old blue induction motor with the cheezy gearbox- I played with (and got my finger stuck in) that thing for hours. I believe I used it to power my snail centrifuge- LOL don't ask, many snails were sacrificed in the quest for knowledge
> Mark
> ps some of those pieces were razor-sharp, you could never market something like that now



You can’t drop a snail centrifuge in here and not elaborate!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dredb (Jan 21, 2018)

This took me back a few years! I had Meccano, kept me amused for a long time. There are still keen users worldwide.
Interesting model and it's a vintage model before you get the bits out of the box.
It looks like a beam engine without the parallel motion for the piston rods, where does the walking part come into it?


----------



## MikeInOr (Jan 21, 2018)

How many errector set kids are on this board?

I was about 7 (`75) when my father bought me the delux set!  I barley had it open when the package of square nuts went in the trash.  My second birthday present was a box of decent hex nuts, the appropriate nut runner (green handle) and a decent screwdriver.  I don't know how my dad knew to get me hardware upgrade... I don't think he looked it up on the internet?  That set lasted for just over a year before we made an order for a lot of extra pieces with my birthday money.  I got a LOT of use out of that set!  The fun really started when I stopped using the project sheets!  I think I was about 10 when I got my Jensen steam engine kit!


----------



## Dredb (Jan 22, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> I believe I used it to power my snail centrifuge- LOL don't ask, many snails were sacrificed in the quest for knowledge
> Mark




Only slightly on topic because of the snails. At a certain time of the year I used to get a lot of snails meeting up on the ceiling inside my shed (possibly for their annual dance) We had a freezer out there and my wife refused to go in the shed while the snails were doing their thing (slowly) To maintain marital bliss, I would go and remove the snails from ceiling. This can be done manually but is time consuming (those things sure do stick) but as an engineering type person, I always look for an efficient solution to a problem. I reasoned that if I used my shop vac, the snails would be too big to go in the nozzle so I could pick them off and place them outside. Having seriously underestimated the suction of my new shop vac, I heard the type of snotty sniffing sound you get with a really, really bad head cold followed by a thunk as the unfortunate snail got sucked through a small hole, down the pipe and into the can. I found this very disturbing so I removed the rest of the snails by hand and placed them into next door's garden. I later replaced the shed roof so we no longer have the problem.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 22, 2018)

MikeInOr said:


> How many errector set kids are on this board?


I had a small erector set when I was a kid, but hardly remember it at all.


----------



## PHPaul (Jan 22, 2018)

I remember the remnants of the one my older brother(s) had.


----------

